# Best alternative to rabobank investment account?



## Super Sesame (18 Jan 2017)

The Rabobank investment accounts are closing this April. I want to use something similar for long term (5 to 10 years) regular savings where I can chose investment bonds or have online visibility, like what Rabo was offering. 
What's a good alternative? I found Irish life does something similar but I'm hoping to have a few options. I'd like to save about 300 a month in an investment account with some element of risk which I can decide myself,with minimal fees. 
Thanks!


----------



## bstop (18 Jan 2017)

Keytrade Bank which is based in Belgium offers most of the funds provided by Rabo. They charge under 10 euro to buy the funds regardless of the amount invested. They do not charge a selling fee. They do not charge a custody fee. They also have reasonable rates for buying Shares. They also offer a regular investment scheme. I have an account with them and they are willing to allow the Rabo funds to be transferred to them.
I contacted Rabo but they are unable to transfer funds to Keytrade. However Cantor Fitzgerald have told me that when they takeover the funds they will be able to transfer to Keytrade.
I am selling all my Rabo funds which are in profit before the transfer to Cantor Fitzgerald. I am transferring the funds which are making a loss to Cantor Fitzgerald as I do not want to chrystalize the loss. 
After the end of the first year that Cantor Fitzgerald holds the funds I suspect that they will be subject to a custody fee which is approximately 275 euro per year. At this stage I would hope to get my funds transferred to Keytrade Bank.


----------



## GerardPROactive (25 Jan 2017)

Hi Super Sesame, Aviva have removed all policy fees from their regular savings accounts and also have competitive management charges so would definitely suit a regular savings policy for the amount you mentioned. They also provide online access to view your account. Let me know if you would like more information.


----------



## Super Sesame (27 Jan 2017)

Yes thanks,  can't find what you are referring to online. What's it called?


----------



## Boyd (28 Jan 2017)

Discussed already here: http://www.askaboutmoney.com/threads/rabodirect-investment-service-terminates-on-24-4-17.201434/


----------



## GerardPROactive (30 Jan 2017)

Super Sesame said:


> Yes thanks,  can't find what you are referring to online. What's it called?



Here you go
http://www.aviva.ie/life&pensions/savings&investments/saving-monthly/

Regards,
Gerard
www.proactivefinance.ie


----------

